# Small gap between background and glass... problem?



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

After placing my Universal Rocks background into my 75 gallon, there is a thin area behind the background where there will be water, but no way for fish to get in or out (just too small for anything to pass). However, water will get in, and there probably won't be much movement. The space encompasses the entire back glass/background... and probably ranges from 1/8" to 1/4" (in some spots). Should I be concerned of stagnant water? or detritus? I can probably seal with silicon a bit, but ultimately water will always be in there. Sealing would involve sealing the left and right sides. I prefer not to seal if not necessary, making it easier to remove the background, should that thought ever enter my mind.


----------



## DanLong (Feb 2, 2018)

probably the only way to make sure there is no water back there would be to drain the tank and then silicone the background to the glass.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

DanLong said:


> probably the only way to make sure there is no water back there would be to drain the tank and then silicone the background to the glass.


There is no water in the tank yet. Still in the "setup" phase. But, don't want to put silicone in if I'm overthinking that very small space. Fact is, I don't even think it would be possible to completely keep water out. But, best to think about potential problems now, if possible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would either embrace the space and arrange for circulation (my tanks have this) or seal it completely with silicone so nothing can rot back there.

#2 seems too permanent and impossible to remove for me. I would go with #1.


----------



## dgoed82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Just an idea, but do you have room for a couple long airstones behind the bg? It might help to keep the water from becoming stagnant.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> I would either embrace the space and arrange for circulation (my tanks have this) or seal it completely with silicone so nothing can rot back there.
> 
> #2 seems too permanent and impossible to remove for me. I would go with #1.


hmmm... ok, going to have to think about this. The space is so small, I really wouldn't know how to get any water movement behind there. Maybe a really small powerhead? I don't mind sealing, but not sure if siliconing the sides and top, and bottom for that matter, would completely keep water out. I guess I can always drop an airline tube back there to remove any excess water that's building up.



dgoed82 said:


> Just an idea, but do you have room for a couple long airstones behind the bg? It might help to keep the water from becoming stagnant.


It really is such a small space. Probably closer to the 1/8" rather than the 1/4". And, its the entire back... so, some spots might be less, some more. I might be able to route a really long and thin airstone or tube across the entire bottom... but, the bubbles wouldn't necessarily move water out from the back. It would just bubble up to the top. Would that be sufficient? I thought you'd have to actually get the water to circulate to the open area.

Have to sit and think about this. But, I can probably think up of some DIY to move the water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would have to make the space larger and cut holes for circulation. Or cover the back of the glass completely with silicone and fill the space to seal out water. Not just the edges.

Or you could just not attach it at all and remove during weekly cleanings.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Might have to rethink how to work this. Don't mind siliconing around the edges and top and bottom, but filling the inside might be way too messy. Could keep it unattached and remove during cleanings, as mentioned, but that too seems like a pain in a butt... the tank has a center brace which makes taking it out a huge project if there's water, fish and rocks in there.

Got some work to do. Going to have to sit on my fancy arm chair looking out the window, cigar in hand, looking sophisticated, and really think about how I can make this work! :thumb:

Thank you for all the input.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I have same background and same issue. Mine is in a 150 and I actually have a yellow lab fry living behind the background. I believe it is just one fish but he can be viewed at different times on opposite sides of the tank so he can travel the entire length of the back of tank. 
I have inserted a length of aquarium tubing down behind the background and extracted some water and tested it. The results are the same as the water from the front. I am not overly concerned about build up behind the backround.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

The Morning said:


> I have same background and same issue. Mine is in a 150 and I actually have a yellow lab fry living behind the background. I believe it is just one fish but he can be viewed at different times on opposite sides of the tank so he can travel the entire length of the back of tank.
> I have inserted a length of aquarium tubing down behind the background and extracted some water and tested it. The results are the same as the water from the front. I am not overly concerned about build up behind the backround.


And... mine being a 75, I would have even less water than you. Did you silicone the edges at all? Or, did you just use the clips to hold it in place?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the same background and havent noticed any water issues over the 3 years I've had it. I used the sand to hold the bottom in place and the supplied clips at the top.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I used the clips no silicone. I am sure there is some waste behind the rock but I am fairly certain that if you do your water changes there will not be an issue. Mine has been up for about 5 months and I have zero water issues.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Completely unrelated, but their rocksare really nice too. I have about 15-20 in my tank and they match the bg perfectly.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Lol. I don't have their rocks but I do have their plants. Very happy with the look for being fake plants.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep... agree on the rocks. They look and feel real, at nowhere near the weight of real. Glad I gave them a try. These are all fake in my tank. The wood on the left is real, though. I was hesitant at first, but when I ordered the background I figured what the heck. The plants, however, I have not tried. Have pictures of the plants in your tank?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I like those rocks. Might have to pick up a few. Most of the rocks in mine are hollow cichlids caves but those look nice.
The plants are all weighted down as well. The cichlids can't move the larger ones however they do dig under the small plants.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

And here is the little guy that lives back there. He has at least doubled in size since I first spotted him so I know he is getting food.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

The Morning said:


> And here is the little guy that lives back there. He has at least doubled in size since I first spotted him so I know he is getting food.


Funny how they find their way back there.

I think I am going to try just using the clips. It snaps into place pretty well (not like the original one I bought that the background was 48x18, and short a couple of inches). And the clips will hold it up top. If things go sour, I can always do a one-time fix (as pain-in-the-butt that might be).

And, I think I may order some fake plants too.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

The Morning said:


> And here is the little guy that lives back there. He has at least doubled in size since I first spotted him so I know he is getting food.


Should we send The Fish Seals to rescue him before he gets too big?


----------

